

Dharmesh Shah pays out $3,001 for Twitter contest hack - thepaulbooth
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/92872/How-I-Inadvertently-Ran-an-MIT-Student-Hacking-Contest-For-3-001.aspx

======
hornbaker
It's a good thing none of the students went crazy on Fiverr, or Dharmesh would
have been out of a _lot_ more money.

~~~
dshah
Yeah, I realized that mistake. I'm glad I was able to escape relatively
cheaply. It could have been much worse.

------
mallyvai
[Note: Paul and Tim are students at Olin, not MIT. The article doesn't make
this clear until later on.]

------
mdonahoe
You should have written some HN bots to make this story go to the top.

Congrats on the monies.

